# Waterproof rear lights



## jaynana (22 Aug 2013)

Hi all, 

please help me get a proper tail light for commuting.

i'm sick of replacing the rear/tail light due to them getting flooded due to rain!

latest being a fibreflare (i must say i was warned by a form member here about the fibreflare), fantastic light but the design is obviously flawed, over time the bottom battery compartment gets flooded!

why the hell can't they just think of these.. just a simple re-design with a sealed bottom and batteries and all removable components at the top would have done wonders!

what are decent tail lights please, with most importantly GREAT water proofing qualities.

thanks

J


----------



## musa (22 Aug 2013)

exposure flare is a good light 
or some cheapies from planet x just smear the casing seal with vaseline


----------



## Milo (22 Aug 2013)

Never had a problem with smart lights and water I have with cateye lights though. The old Blackburn lights which had a screwed battery compartment were very waterproof just a pain.


----------



## Kies (22 Aug 2013)

Any light, cheap or expensive, open up and lightly grease- Never have a water issue again


----------



## Maz (22 Aug 2013)

I used to think the Smart 1/2Watt lights were good. However, the microswitch is ever so dodgy and water ingestion is a problem. Yes, I've tried the grease trick but it's no good. 3 rear lights binned because of this!


----------



## anyuser (22 Aug 2013)

Exposure Flare, Niterider Solas, Cateye Rapid 5, Cateye AU100 have all proven waterproof for me and I commute in all weathers.


----------



## Maz (22 Aug 2013)

anyuser said:


> Exposure Flare, Niterider Solas, *Cateye Rapid 5*, Cateye AU100 have all proven waterproof for me and I commute in all weathers.


Just make sure you dont drop this on the floor.
I did. The batteries +ve terminal pushed against the light's +ve terminal spring and bent it inwards- couldnt bend it back outwards...now theres a piece of aluminium foil bridging the gap to make the connection.


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Aug 2013)

Maz said:


> I used to think the Smart 1/2Watt lights were good. However, the microswitch is ever so dodgy and water ingestion is a problem. Yes, I've tried the grease trick but it's no good. 3 rear lights binned because of this!


 
Same for me with Smart Lunar R2; bought 3 in total, only one working now.


----------



## jaynana (22 Aug 2013)

anyuser said:


> Exposure Flare, Niterider Solas, Cateye Rapid 5, Cateye AU100 have all proven waterproof for me and I commute in all weathers.


 

thanks, that's the kind of thing i was looking for. still nothing beats the looks of the fibreflare.. maybe i'll try that again with some silicon sealant..


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Aug 2013)

I just bought a Knog Blinder GT. It's allegedly waterproof






not my photo


----------



## jefmcg (22 Aug 2013)

I had a smart r1 that would stop working in the rain - and work again when it was dry. 

R2 I have is working fine.


----------



## jaynana (22 Aug 2013)

i've had knoggs Boomers. front still works.

rear got soaked. water went between the silicon sleeve and the plastic and eventually into the battery compartment! i tried various methods like glue, insulating tape, etc, water always found its way as the silicon sleeve was like a sack! that's when i bought a fibreflare last year. now that's also gone!


----------



## Svendo (22 Aug 2013)

I have a Smart R2 permanently on the seat post directly above the rear wheel, so maximum road spray. I've added silicone grease to add extra waterproofing and it works fine after 18 months of ~80 miles/week commuting in all weathers. Occasionally get some water ingess if REALLY REALLY wet and if the grease has worn off a bit due to opening/closing and it fails to one LED lit. Worked fine again when dried on radiator. Also have two R1s on the seat stays when after dark, find them more likely to get wet as no overlap of the body & lens sections, but no problems in the less vulnerable position.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Aug 2013)

Are you using mudguards?


----------



## Svendo (22 Aug 2013)

Nope, hence seat post water vulnerability.

(And before anyone suggests it I'm not putting guards, even Cruds, on my Storck. It'd be just wrong.)


----------



## Edge705 (22 Aug 2013)

jaynana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> please help me get a proper tail light for commuting.
> 
> ...


 
WD40 spray that in both ends once every couple of weeks mine still going strong after two winters. Have to agree though the battery compartment design is flawed


----------



## Kies (22 Aug 2013)

jaynana said:


> i've had knoggs Boomers. front still works.
> 
> rear got soaked. water went between the silicon sleeve and the plastic and eventually into the battery compartment! i tried various methods like glue, insulating tape, etc, water always found its way as the silicon sleeve was like a sack! that's when i bought a fibreflare last year. now that's also gone!



A 1mm hole in the casing (bottom) could have sorted that out


----------



## Davidc (22 Aug 2013)

Smart lights (R1 1w and superflash 1/2w types) are totally waterproof. The 1/2w one will work for 2 days at the bottom of a canal.

All they need to achieve this is a smear of silicone grease round the seal once a month.

Same waterproofing technique works for virtually all bike lights.

I had 2 Blackburn Mars 4 on the bike last weekend and they got totally drenched several times, with no problems at all - they'd also received the silicone grease treatment.

My gripe with Smarts is that the clip on the back of the light that goes into the bracket breaks after two to three years, hence the Blackburns.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Aug 2013)

never had an issue with mine... and never even thought of the grease trick... but will do in a 'belt & braces' kind of way 

i guess maybe having a mudguard help reduce water induction.


----------



## buggi (23 Aug 2013)

i've always used cateye and never had a problem. cycle in all weather as well. even had a 25 mile commute in torrential rain... all the way... was loads of fun love cycling in the rain.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2013)

Only ever used a Cateye TL-LD1100. never had any issues with it even in Scandinavia when Norway tested everything to its limit (on tour). Used them for +10 years now, original one still going strong (unless it was the one my OH had knicked yesterday off his bike at work  just about to buy him another one). takes 2 * AA batteries, we run them on rechargable ones which last about a week when in use all day every day on tour.


----------



## jaynana (23 Aug 2013)

Edge705 said:


> WD40 spray that in both ends once every couple of weeks mine still going strong after two winters. Have to agree though the battery compartment design is flawed


 
thanks, i'm gonna try silicone grease, just ordered a fibreflare micro duo red - nothing beats the look of these lights for me.. along with a tub of silicone grease!


----------



## jaynana (23 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> A 1mm hole in the casing (bottom) could have sorted that out


 
i did think of that - damn! i should have tried, actually i might still have the light! must try that


----------



## jaynana (23 Aug 2013)

Svendo said:


> Nope, hence seat post water vulnerability.
> 
> (And before anyone suggests it I'm not putting guards, even Cruds, on my Storck. It'd be just wrong.)


 

lol, thats my kind of thinking


----------



## Kestevan (23 Aug 2013)

I've several Blackburn lights, always used a smear of grease round the seal, and never had a problem.... except the bloody clips which seem to work reliably for a couple of years, then go brittle and snap.

Latest rear light is a Serfas Thunderbolt. Have to say, so far (12 months on) I'm mighty impressed. Easy to mount, rechargeable and very bright. Oh and its a single piece silicon molding so chances for water ingress are minimal.


----------



## Davidc (23 Aug 2013)

Kestevan said:


> I've several Blackburn lights, ...... except the bloody clips which seem to work reliably for a couple of years, then go brittle and snap.


 
I didn't want to hear that. It's why I've just replaced my Smarts with Blackburn Mars 4s. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (23 Aug 2013)

I have just bought a Philips Lumiring to stick on permanent on my rear rack. Expensive I know (£30) but apparently offers excellent visibility. Been wanting something massive to leave on steady on my rear rack for a while and this ticks all the boxes. Hopefully will pay for itself this winter on my new long commute since moving house. Will post a review in the reviews section once I've had a play!


----------



## jaynana (24 Aug 2013)

Kestevan said:


> I've several Blackburn lights, always used a smear of grease round the seal, and never had a problem.... except the bloody clips which seem to work reliably for a couple of years, then go brittle and snap.
> 
> Latest rear light is a Serfas Thunderbolt. Have to say, so far (12 months on) I'm mighty impressed. Easy to mount, rechargeable and very bright. Oh and its a single piece silicon molding so chances for water ingress are minimal.



Nice! Just too late, next time..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Aug 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Are you using mudguards?


Reaches for 'Can of Worms' & opens it..

Although I agree totally, a commuter bike without mudguards!?!?!?

I, too use the 1/2 watt Smart lights (two of them on the seat-post; one constant, the other flashing) & have never had any issues with them not working in the rain/sleet/snow


----------



## mcshroom (25 Aug 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Reaches for 'Can of Worms' & opens it..
> 
> Although I agree totally, a commuter bike without mudguards!?!?!?
> 
> I, too use the 1/2 watt Smart lights (two of them on the seat-post; one constant, the other flashing) & have never had any issues with them not working in the rain/sleet/snow



Yep always a can of worms, but there is a point to the question.

Firstly lights get a lot more water sprayed at them without guards. Secondly you can reduce the attrition rate a bit by mounting the lights off centre (on seat stays) as they aren't under direct attack from the back wheel there.


----------



## jaynana (25 Aug 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Reaches for 'Can of Worms' & opens it..
> 
> Although I agree totally, a commuter bike without mudguards!?!?!?



I'd rather have flooded lights than mudguards lol


----------



## mcshroom (25 Aug 2013)

I'd rather have mudguards than a skid mark up my back, especially if I'm commuting. 

Mudguards may not fit with some fashions, but they are used because they have definite positives. They prevent a lot of water ingress to places like the headset and therefore mean that has a much longer life. They stop your lights getting covered in water which tends to make those last longer (I've never lost a light to water ingress) and they mean you can ride after the rain without getting yourself and your bike covered in oily grime.

Of course if your chosen fashion is more important then one of the downsides may be that you have to spend more money on lights


----------



## Maz (25 Aug 2013)

Davidc said:


> Smart lights (R1 1w and superflash 1/2w types) are totally waterproof. The 1/2w one will work for 2 days at the bottom of a canal.
> 
> All they need to achieve this is a smear of silicone grease round the seal once a month.
> 
> ...


I think this will be my next rear light. Comes with a life-time warranty, too, apparently.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Sep 2013)

Ffoeg said:


> I just bought a Knog Blinder GT. It's allegedly waterproof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quick update - I was surprised to find the light on the floor by the bike this morning. 

The silicone rubber band that holds the light to the seat post had snapped clean through. As it's an integral part of the case the light is now fubar. A pretty poor show considering I've not ridden the bike since fitting the light to the seat post... even more so considering it's a safety item. 

I suppose the silver lining is that I didn't lose it during a ride so I still have the POS to send back for some refundage.


----------



## Sara_H (8 Sep 2013)

I've never had problems with water in lights, and I tend to use cheapy ones. I ususally smear a bit of vaseline around the thread and joints.

I also saw a trick somewhere of using an cut down piece of an old inner tube as a sleeve for cyclindrical lights to add a bit of extra protection.


----------



## rovers1875 (10 Sep 2013)

Try these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle-S...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item2a3123c9b3 I have them they are cheap, incredibly bright and have been soaked / covered in muck and still work fine. I originally bought a pair to use as back up to my main light. Now I have around a dozen and just clip them on my bikes rucksack etc I tend to look like I have escape from Blackpool illuminations.


----------



## derrick (10 Sep 2013)

Just bought a pair of these Exposure Flare they look like they should be waterproof. always had cateyes before and never had a problem with them. knoggs are not water proof and neither was the rear blackburn i had.


----------



## Wooliferkins (19 Sep 2013)

Smarts waterproofing is frustrating. I've had more than a few back to the shop though we've sold dozens. My trusty old 7 LED got trashed in a pot hole/puddle incident in the spring the R1 I replaced it with is possesed. Went down the pub, light off when I left bike in the hall cant miss a 1W light, on flash when I return. Cat's clever but not that clever


----------



## MrJamie (19 Sep 2013)

Ive been using Smart Lunar R2s, left outside in rain plenty of times, even snowed on and no problem at all. My cateye 1100 has also been fine with the same treatment, but I keep all the compartment seals greased up nicely


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2013)

Both my R2's are letting in some water. Time for some vaseline. Had similar issues with the Superflash (R1) !

My CandBSeen mega lumen jobbies are 100% waterproof though !


----------



## Koga (23 Oct 2013)

I think leaking lights (in direct rear wheel spray) are also exposed to slight movement caused by the vibration of the back cover versus the other half of the light. This can potentially break the seal and over time allow water in the light.
My new Blackburn Mars 4 was used only once a wet roads (for 3 hours, no mud guards) and leaked at the top. When you open it you can see traces of mud / silt inside, it seeped through the seal.
I now open the light lay the battery part on cling foil (I use thick industrial type), fold it around the entire light, fold everything back onto the battery, click in the back cover and the important part of the light is completely sealed of. Easy to do and redo after replacing/charging the batteries!


----------



## furball (23 Oct 2013)

+1 for cling film. Cheap, non messy and easy to replace.


----------



## simon the viking (23 Oct 2013)

I put my lights in a clear money bag then slide it on the holder, seems to work well


----------

